# Merc 60 vs Yamaha 70 vs Merc 60R



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

If you were having a Dolphin Super Skiff Pro built, which motor would you go with and why? The Pro and not the Renegade.

I already know to choose the motor with the best service in the area. Problem is, my current area has great service for both Yamaha and Mercury. Also, I won't be in this area for much longer. I also know the Merc 60 is lighter than the Yamaha, although not by much. Both the 60 Merc and 70 Yamaha have proven themselves to be reliable. I've got no problems owning either motor. I know I'm capable of doing oil changes, gear oil changes, and small maintenance like that.

Still waiting on a quote from Tony. Just curious which motor you'd pick.

Also asking on THT.

Lastly, just for S's & G's, throw the new Merc 60R in the mix. It's a lil' heavier, than the other two, and only comes in a 15" shaft. Would it be better for a 16 SS Pro?

https://yamahaoutboards.com/en-us/ho...15-50-hp/70-50

https://www.mercurymarine.com/en/us/...troke/30-60hp/

https://www.mercuryracing.com/outboards/engines/60r/


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I would also consider the tohatsu 60hp. It’s lighter than all 3 of those. I would flip a coin between the Yamaha F70 and Tohatsu 60.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It seems that the 60R was specifically designed for the skiff market. 

Kind of reminds me of their Bigfoot motors. Same size as regular with a bigger gear case which allowed them to turn high pitched/larger props. They moved heavy boats with ease and moved lighter boats at lower RPM's.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I have seen a beautifully restored ss used by a well respected guide in the lower keys. He has an f70 on it. It is best looking ss I have ever seen.


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm currently waiting for my Mercury 60 (inline 4) to come in for my Cayo 173. Going to be a little heavy on the rear but should skoot along pretty good.

I'm lucky to have a father-in-law who has worked on outboards his whole life and owns a outboard shop. After careful consideration and dbates we settled on the M60 with the 4-cylinder as it is a very smooth running motor and easy to work on.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I think the 60R only comes in 15” shaft. I could be wrong. I’ve had a Tohatsu TLDI and a mercury on my boat. The mercury was the better of the 2. When the Tohatsu got older any part it needed took a week to get here from the only parts center at the time in Texas. Maybe that’s changed.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@IRLyRiser you are correct, only in a 15" so for a Super Skiff would be a no-go. Don't be surprised if you see the current 60R being run on a skiff get swapped out for a new/different motor soon. I could see people wanting to run the Merc for service but some of the smaller skiffs built for the 15" shaft would probably suffer more from the extra 50lbs but if you can run a 70hp with a 20" shaft you shouldn't be considering the 60R. I would throw the Tohatsu in the mix unless the service aspect is a turnoff. Otherwise the Standard Merc 60 or the Yamaha 70 would be the ticket.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yamaha F70


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Why would someone go with the Mercury over the yamaha? More weight and 10 less hp?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Not really a question. Yamaha


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

From what I've been told, not all motor hp ratings are created equal. Also, different motors put out different horse powers at the same RPM. Someone tried to explain it to me once and it was tough to grasp. 

But basically, just because the same HP motor is 10 or even 40lbs or even 80lbs lighter then there is a reason.... Not because one has some extra junk on it it doesn't need. It may have larger components, a larger block and therefore it can generate more power. 

I wish we could see what motors do the best lb for lb.....


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

I would go with an F70 which matches nicely with a SS. If weight is a concern, the Tohatsu 60 is a great lightweight choice and it too is very easy to work on.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I would go with whichever motor you could actually GET in time for your build.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

TripSmith said:


> From what I've been told, not all motor hp ratings are created equal. Also, different motors put out different horse powers at the same RPM. Someone tried to explain it to me once and it was tough to grasp....


Its actually about where in the rpm range is the motor designed to generate max torque. For someone that wants to go fast, a motor with a torque curve pushed towards higher rpm and someone who is all about hole shot will want a motor with the torque curve maxed at a lower rpm. Yes things like lower unit gear ratio and of course prop pitch, diameter can be played with as well.

I'm right in the middle of waiting for my new skiff to be built. One of the primary delays is just getting a motor. Seems like a complete Suzuki is a little easier to get right now but not parts like a replacement lower unit. Tohatsu is very hard to get right now and same with parts. Mercury seems to be able to get some motors available but wiring harnesses for rigging are absentee. Yamaha is right there in the middle with motor and parts availability.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

It can be the best motor made in the world. But if you can't get it your boat isn't going very far or very fast.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> It can be the best motor made in the world. But if you can't get it your boat isn't going very far or very fast.


So you settle for second or third best just because it is available? The supply chain will catch up. Patience is a virtue in fishing...and boat rigging.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been using a new Mercury 60 for the past year. It runs great and I’ve had zero issues.


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

I've been waiting for my Mercury 60 to come in, hoping for December..... I spoke with someone knowledgeable about the Mercury 60R. It's a shorter shaft motor so it may not work on some skiffs. Also the reason it's heavier is because it has a larger gear case and is going to be running a larger prop. This can be good in some instances and bad in others. 

Also, I believe he said the R60 can run at 300 more RPM than the regular 60.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The F70 is your only realistic choice for a skiff designed for the two stroke Yamaha 90.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

F70


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Zika said:


> So you settle for second or third best just because it is available? The supply chain will catch up. Patience is a virtue in fishing...and boat rigging.


First my apology for the late response. Just hadn't looked back at this thread. Now to address your question. You make it sound like 2nd or 3rd as in 2nd or 3rd rate and in that were the case then of course not. But look at the responses in this very thread and just about any similar thread out there. You can pick a Merc, Yamaha, or Suzuki and you'll get about an even number of "perfect" or 'you should have gone with...." If a guy thinks that, for instance, that the Merc 60 is just the best motor for his application then by all means he should wait and get that motor. But I don't know very many guys that, after their due diligence thought that a specific motor was by far and away THE motor for their needs. Most guys have narrowed it down to 2 or 3 that all have their pros and cons but each would be just fine for their needs. That is what I was referring to when I said to get the one you can get.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Hard to go wrong with any of the top three engine companies--Yamaha, Mercury and Suzuki-- in most skiff applications. As you mentioned, all have pros and cons, but all are dependable and long-lasting. Final choice usually comes down to local dealer support and cost.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Prop size and prop availability are important but most people don’t think about that. Yammy is 13”


----------

